# Stop overs in Ireland



## Tavira (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi does anyone have any help on stopovers in Ireland, all help would be apreseated. Cheers Brian...


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi, 

The Britstops book has an increasing number of Irish stopovers. If you are interested in visiting I would suggest you join motorhomecraic.com

This is our Island wide forum which has a very friendly and helpful membership. They are always willing to offer advice. The forum is free to join and has a decent open section, but to get the best out of it, subscribe for a year. About £12.50 at present I think, and it gets you access to the reviews and private sections of the forum. Less than one nights cost on a site. Worth it in my view, although I should point out I am a member and live in N. Ireland.

Davy


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We found it was possible to park in some of the 'marinas' on the Lough Erne waterway.

There are showers and washing facilities at some of them and you can buy a card (not sure where a we didn't know about it at the time, probably the tourist office) which will be debited each time you use the facilities - though some are free.


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

Which parts of Ireland are you considering? Do you have a rough route planned?

Motorhomecraic has a members section with maybe a couple of hundred POIs all over the country. Some are pubs, some are on Waterways Ireland property (many with facilities), some are just overnight stops. There are only about a dozen official Aires in the whole of Ireland.

All in all they are no shortage of places to overnight and if it is for a single night you are not likely to have any issues provided you park discreetly.


----------

